# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  من أفضل صديق لك بالمنتدى.

## أبوأيهم

بدي أسئل سؤال يا شباب المنتدى بدي كل واحد يكتب مين أفضل عضو عنده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا 
مع تحيات أبوأيهم

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## عبود نصار

مممممممممممممم 
مش عارف لسه انا جديد في المنتدى بس الكل منااااااااااح لما اتعرف عليكو بحكيلكو اوكي بس انا مابعرف غير ميرفا 
عشاان هيك انا بحكي ميرفااااااااااا

----------


## شمعة امل

هلا بعبود :Icon31: 
والله كلهم ما بدي زعل حدى :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

كلهم على راسي

الكل هون اخوان وحبايب وخير وبركة

----------


## المتميزة

والله كلهم عزيزين عقلبي وما اقدر افرق بينهم  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

انا كل على راسي وعلى عيوني والله

----------


## آلجوري

الكل بجنننو يا عبود وانت أولهم  :Smile:

----------

